# Utilizing a Garage Door



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

We've got a standard, vinyl-sided home w/ 2 white garage doors. Why not use 1 or both as a movie screen? I'd like to use a projector to display clips on a door from classic B&W monster movies, like Dracula or the Wolfman. Sound wouldn't be necessary. 

Probably can't swing it this year, but it's something I'm definitely considering for next year. What do you all think of it?


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Sounds like a plan to me. You could even rig up some kind of film showing ghostly shadows and project that on the door, if your projector is well hidden it could look really cool!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Let us know how this works out - I've wanted to do this for the past couple years...

Of course - I need a projector first. But I think this idea is great.

With Samhains ghost idea - IS THERE a way to hide the glow from the projector? Except for what is projected?


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

I do it all the time in my drive way for my kids and their friends. I bought a large piece of canvas and put groumet holes in it. I have a Sony projector that has the ability to invert so I have the projector inside the garage and it actually shoots the picture thru the canvas. It keeps the projector hidden and out of the elements and you don't have to worry about kids blocking the projector. Since it inverts the picture all the wording in the movie comes out right. I also hook up my PS3 since it plays blue rays and games. I also pull videos from my computer wireslessly using a tversity program on my computer and the PS3 is a media player.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

that would be amazing this would be good set up scares, as people stand and watch someone runs up behind them

or there is a slit cut in the canvas wait till people watch or investigate jump out of the screen that would also be a great chainsaw scare

even just kicking the garage door or making a loud noise as they stand there for a bit

- Aaron


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are all great ideas. I might have to try something like that this year.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I stretched a king size sheet across our door opening and rear projected movies, for outdoor movie night. that way the projector is protected from the elements.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

englundisgod said:


> or there is a slit cut in the canvas wait till people watch or investigate jump out of the screen that would also be a great chainsaw scare.
> 
> - Aaron


That'd be awesome if you had Texas Chainsaw Massacre playing on it. Loop a scene where the chainsaw comes into play a lot, then burst through. The sound of the chainsaw on the movie may help mask the real one behind the screen. Just set up a rope or something so the actor doesn't plow over any ToTers who may be up near the screen.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

another idea for dressing up a garage door is to make it look like the kind of mausoleum with external access to the tombs. ghostie here on the forum has done it before... see:this pic 

the projector idea is cool... but I thought I would offer this as well


----------

